# Can someone answer some JWT fuel questions???



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

First of all...

JWT offers 6 (?) different fuel maps for the SR20.

370cc @ 3bar
370cc @ 4bar
444cc @ 3bar
525cc @ 3bar
525cc @ 4bar
756cc @ 3bar

(480cc @ 3bar???)
(555cc @ 3bar???)

We all know that the 370cc injectors really flow 390cc. I believe that is why the standard DET program runs so rich.

Now here are the questions:

Isn't the 370-390cc @ 4bar program the same fuel map as the 444cc @ 3bar? It uses a bored stock MAF which is equal to the GTi-R MAF (54mm?).

I'm asking this because I want to run my 444cc's at 4bar. My problem is that they don't offer that program. However, 444's at 4bar (60psi) are equal to 525cc. So I was wondering if I could just have the "50lb MSD 3bar" program added, but instead use my 444's at 4bar.

How accurate is JWT with the 50lb MSD program? What if they really put out 52lb's? Wont the car run rich? Can anyone give me first hand experience with the 50lb's running rich?

Can someone either confirm or explain this please? I'm expecting just a hair over 300whp.

Thanks.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

I don't have an SR motor, but I can tell you this about the MSD 50's in my KA. Using these injectors (saturated) on a Stage 2 program, my last dyno run showed 9:0.1 to 10:0.1, and then off the scale! You talk about rich...I've got so much carbon build up in the exhaust piping I'm scared to look at what the top of my pistons look like.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

I would think you could get to 300 whp with the 444's and 3 bar program. Call and ask Clark or Jim.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

I agree with se-r-57. Clarke can fully explain each option to you clearly and concisely. 619.442.0680


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

Just an update...

I talked to Clark and he explained why he advised against using a different injector for a specific program.

Very good guy to talk to...just very hard to get ahold of.


----------

